# Ohio river weeknight tournaments



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm late on this post, and I'm very sorry for that... But, the Tuesday night tournaments out of Rayland start tonight 5-9, $12.00 per person. Thursday night tournaments out of Steubenville will begin this Thursday (may 7) 5-9, $20.00 per boat with a one time $5.00 membership fee. Both tournaments now are being ran by www.ohiovalleybass.net (same people as before, just a bit more organized now) tournaments will happen every week unless river conditions dictate otherwise. Any questions, feel free to comment here or pm me, visit the website or look us up on Facebook. Thanks, hope to see everyone there.
Jay Wiley


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the second week! Took a 5 fish limit to win last week. Get it while the gettin's still good!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up bub. gonna try to make it up for a few this year.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Been hit and miss so far, some weeks are good. Some suck. With all the schools getting ready to turn in for the summer, we expect participation to rise like it has the last few years. Come out and give it a shot!


----------

